# It happened!



## Gnarl (Mar 13, 2016)

So i sent a letter of inquiry. they asked for some pages!
I sent in some pages...they asked for a synopsis..
I sent in the synopsis... they asked to read the full manuscript.
I sent in the manuscript.... and waited....
yesterday i received an email and they said....   "We would be delighted to publish this!" 
and then they said  ... "We will send the contract this week!"  
O M G!!!!!
YYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!
The Gnarl finally gets published by a real publisher!


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Mar 13, 2016)

Glad to hear  Going to drink some of your own brew to celebrate?


----------



## Gnarl (Mar 13, 2016)

You bet, i don't drink but when i sign that contract, i think the strawberry would be best!


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 20, 2016)

Five weeks have passed. Any news?

Genuinely curious. I went the self-publish route; all costs up front (gads) but the work gets out.


----------



## LemurKat (Apr 25, 2016)

Congratulations!
What's the publisher?
Like reptile Logic, I went the self pub route. I'm print-on-demand, and do my own illustrations/formatting, so only upfront costs for editing. Less market exposure, but the book is out there. Still, I think going through a publisher would get a wider audience!


----------



## Gnarl (May 31, 2016)

Sorry, i haven't been here in a while.... Thurston Howl Publishing... And i recommend that you send them a sample of your work! 
They are looking for more authors!


----------



## redhusky (Jun 1, 2016)

Congratz!


----------



## reptile logic (Jun 1, 2016)

Good to know. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 20, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## Zipline (Jul 20, 2016)

i thought you were going to say you were preggers.


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 29, 2016)

UH, Zipline.... I am a guy way over 50 so that would be....WIERD!


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 29, 2016)

Gnarl said:


> So i sent a letter of inquiry. they asked for some pages!
> I sent in some pages...they asked for a synopsis..
> I sent in the synopsis... they asked to read the full manuscript.
> I sent in the manuscript.... and waited....
> ...


That's awesome. I'm currently writing a novel myself. What is your book about?


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Jul 29, 2016)

My congratulations on your success


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 29, 2016)

Wut


----------



## Zipline (Jul 29, 2016)

Gnarl said:


> UH, Zipline.... I am a guy way over 50 so that would be....WIERD!


If octopus man can do it, i believe in you to!
*cough*



Spoiler



it is still more normal than a foot fetish


*Cough*


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 31, 2016)

Askay, it is a Science-fiction novel (181 thousand words) about a guy who gets frozen in ice and wakes up 12 thousand years later in a furry paradise where all the babes want his bod. He get to fly space ships and all kinds of fun stuff.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 31, 2016)

Gnarl said:


> Askay, it is a Science-fiction novel (181 thousand words) about a guy who gets frozen in ice and wakes up 12 thousand years later in a furry paradise where all the babes want his bod. He get to fly space ships and all kinds of fun stuff.



So massive furbait and fanservice?

Fuck mate, I've gotta commend you on knowing exactly where to hit your target audience. You should be getting some good money pretty soon so congrats


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 31, 2016)

Gnarl said:


> Askay, it is a Science-fiction novel (181 thousand words) about a guy who gets frozen in ice and wakes up 12 thousand years later in a furry paradise where all the babes want his bod. He get to fly space ships and all kinds of fun stuff.


Sounds pretty cool. It's like Fry from Futurama but with furries. My novel is a Sci-fi with furries as well, but the setting is quite different. What publisher did you use?


----------



## reptile logic (Jul 31, 2016)

Scroll back 13 posts from mine. The answer lies there.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Jul 31, 2016)

reptile logic said:


> Scroll back 13 posts from mine. The answer lies there.


Cool, thanks.


----------

